# Question about CCO (Atlanta)



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello all, 

I am planning a trip to Atlanta and recently found out their is a CCO in Discovery Mills Outlet Malls. Has anyone been there recently? Do they have a decent selection? What brands besides MAC do they carry? Just wondering if it will be worth the extra 30 minute drive. 

LOL - I know this is alot of questions, so thanks for any help.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I haven't been there in a looong time, so I won't be much help with that, but in general CCOs carry Estee Lauder brands. At the one in Nashville I always find MAC (of course!) Prescriptives, Stila, Origins, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, and a few others I'm blanking out on right now.  IMO it would be worth the extra 30 minute drive, if for nothing else than to see what kind of setup they have so you can decide if you ever want to go back lol!  They seem to change their stock on a regular basis, so I always find new stuff whenever I go, often DC'd or LE stuff!  Hope you have a good trip and be sure to post your haul if you decide to go!


----------



## springy (Oct 27, 2005)

How can I find if there is a CCO near me?


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

OMG I didnt know there was one in Discover Mills!!!! I live in Atlanta, and I thought there was only one an hour north of Atl! Crap doodle. So, I cant help you with selection.


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *springy* 
_How can I find if there is a CCO near me?_

 
http://www.outletsonline.com/nwwcor.htm

go to that site and type in ur zip code, it'll tell u the closest ones to u


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in Atlanta a lot and didn't know there was a CCO anywhere near.  I'll have to look for it when I'm next over there and report back if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 27, 2005)

You know honestly it wasnt worth looking at IMHO. I mean the mac selection wasnt the best-but they had parsley and sage eyeshadow and mystic blush? Clinque, Prescriptives, not 100% sure on Stila but they also had EL i think. It was kind of small....


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

*** moved to General MU Discussion


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

I need to check it out next time I go to see my dad. It is a decent drive from downtown especially in traffic. An hour plus. Let us know if you find anything


----------



## kites (Oct 27, 2005)

*just went today*

right now, they have so ceylon MSF, holiday pigment charms from last year, lipglass charms, saks palette, nordstrom dazzle set, a few pigments, skincare try on pacs, random lipstick, royal hue shadestick. Lots of stila palettes and holiday items. they honestly have a very large selection


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kites* 
_right now, they have so ceylon MSF, holiday pigment charms from last year, lipglass charms, saks palette, nordstrom dazzle set, a few pigments, skincare try on pacs, random lipstick, royal hue shadestick. Lots of stila palettes and holiday items. they honestly have a very large selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh snap! Are you talking about CCO at discover mills? Have you been to the one in Dahlonega? Is it any good?


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

***desperatly thinking of a reason to go to see my dad besides the obvious***


----------



## kites (Oct 27, 2005)

I haven't been anywhere besides discover mills lately. It's only about 6-7 minutes from where I live sooo....


I do want to head to Dawsonville sometime, when I called them they had: au contraire, periodot, beaded, prismique, the 187, uhhm I can't remember what else


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kites* 
_I haven't been anywhere besides discover mills lately. It's only about 6-7 minutes from where I live sooo....


I do want to head to Dawsonville sometime, when I called them they had: au contraire, periodot, beaded, prismique, the 187, uhhm I can't remember what else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG, why'd you have to tell me that?!?!? Jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to make a trip up there by Christmas. And I hope to have lots of cash.


----------



## litlaur (Oct 28, 2005)

Oi! So Ceylon?! I must go today!


----------



## kites (Oct 28, 2005)

Yup! So ceylon, they only have about 7-8 left, I'd call and reserve one if  you can't make it out soon, they will hold items for up to a month!


----------



## litlaur (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kites* 
_Yup! So ceylon, they only have about 7-8 left, I'd call and reserve one if  you can't make it out soon, they will hold items for up to a month!_

 
Whoa! Rad! I think I may do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh I have to go just for the 187 brush and So Ceylon! I missed out on it when it was in the stores! Thanks for the head up about reserving items, I never knew I could do that...


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

So sad... I called and talked to the manager and she said they can only hold items for 24 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not going to be able to get to the store till the middle of next month.

Just letting ya'll know, they can't hold them 30 days.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh! I was going to call and reserve the 187 brush... I can't stand to pay 42 for it, but I want it so bad... Does anyone know how much it goes for at the CCO?


----------



## litlaur (Oct 29, 2005)

FYI: I got So Ceylon yesterday afternoon, and they only had 2 more left. So they're probably sold out now.


----------



## kites (Oct 31, 2005)

:O which cco did you try to reserve at??? I know the one in dawsonville will hold for 30 days, maybe discover mills is different since it's in saks?


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, I tried the one in Discover Mills and they said they only hold 24 hrs, but they were not sure what Saks policy was. I think that the Dawsonville one might be too long of a drive for me. I know they are not far apart, but unfortuantly, I am not the one driving.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 28, 2007)

is the stuff there any cheaper than the regular mac stores? i've worked in discover mills for about 2 years and never noticed that they had a cco there. and i know that most of the stores aren't that much cheaper than the regular stores. so... just hoping that it's not a waste of time to go and check it out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yoonjungifer* 

 
_is the stuff there any cheaper than the regular mac stores? i've worked in discover mills for about 2 years and never noticed that they had a cco there. and i know that most of the stores aren't that much cheaper than the regular stores. so... just hoping that it's not a waste of time to go and check it out._

 
Usually, CCO's have MAC products (d/c and regular) for cheaper prices.  The eyeshadows usually are $9.50 or $10.50, so they are a bit cheaper.  The same is true of the face products.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 16, 2007)

wowzers i need to hit this up


----------



## endlessnot (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yoonjungifer* 

 
_is the stuff there any cheaper than the regular mac stores? i've worked in discover mills for about 2 years and never noticed that they had a cco there. and i know that most of the stores aren't that much cheaper than the regular stores. so... just hoping that it's not a waste of time to go and check it out._

 
All CCOs generally sell their items for 30% off retail.  So, a potted e/s would be $10, but I've seen some at $9.50.  

Pigments are $13.95 & many palettes are $24.95 (I think)


----------

